# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  4 پیشنهاد مهم

## JavanSoft

سلام آقای حسنلو
میدانستم اگر Email بزنم وقت خواندن و جواب را ندارید ... گفتم شاید مطرح کردنش در این صفحه علاوه بر خواندن خود شما همفکری دوستان را هم در پی داشته باشد 
1) اگر ممکن است سوال و جوابهایی که روی کامپیوتر دارید رو در اختیار من و یا دیگر دوستان  قرار دهید که خلاصه نویسی شود و از بین نرفته و دیگران هم استفاده کنند
2) نمی دانم چرا به 4000 نفری که در سایت ثبت نام کرده اند بوسیله Email تغییر آدرس را اطلاع نمی دهید ... اگر لازم است و کمکی از دست من بر می آید بفرمایید تا شروع کنیم 
3)شما به احتمال زیاد نام سایت برنامه نویس دات کام را برای یکسال اجاره نکرده اید (ویا قدرت تمدید انرا دارید ) چرا ان ادرس را روی اینجا Forwardنمی کنید 
4)در مورد هزینه ها و کمک به سایت هنوز منتظر تصمیم شما هستیم 

ممنون ...امیدوارم فرصت کرده و جواب بنده را مرقوم فرمایید 
از دوستان هم خواهش می کنم نظرهای خود را بفرمایند

----------


## sayana

من هم با جوان سافت موافقم  :)

----------


## imported_admin

دوست عزیز آقای جوان سافت ُ سلام و خسته نباشید.
آقا چرا پشت سر پسر مردم  :wink:  شایعه  می سازید  :wink: (شوخی بود)، ما که همیشه در خدمت شما و دوستان دیگه هستیم و جواب نامه ها را داده ایم و ......... خلاصه از اینجور حرفها دیگه .....

1- اینکار را بزودی با گذاشتن فایل Zip شده بانک اطلاعاتی سوال و جوابها انجام خواهیم داد تا دوستان بتوانند از آن مطالب مورد نظر خود را استخراج کنند.
2-دوست عزیز ما سه روز پیش به همه نامه ارسال کرده ایم و بچه ها هم کم کم پیداشون میشه و انشاالله قبل از عید به نتایج قابل قبولی هم میرسیم.
3- دوست عزیز متاسفانه آدرس برنامه نویس دات کام Expire شده و فعلا امکان تمدیدش نیست (*با آنکه ما با پرداخت 15000 تومان آنرا رزو کرده ایم ولی زیاد قابل اعتماد نیست و احتمال رزو کردن قبل از ما هست*) چرا که سایت StarGateinc.com آنرا قفل کرده و ما را تو دردسر انداخته ، و برای آزاد کردنش باجی به مبلغ 160 دلار میخواهد ، ما فعلا چاره ای جز صبر کردن برای آزاد شدنش نداریم (مگر اینکه شما عزیزان خودتان دست به دست هم داده و با مکاتبه کردن با این شرکت باجگیر و کنار آمدن با آن این دامین را آزاد کنید)
4- فعلا بیشترین کمک به سایت بستن دهن این دزد گردنه (سایت  :evil: StarGateinc.com) است تا این آدرس قبل از اینکه آزاد شده و به دست افراد ناباب بیافتد ، بتوانیم آنرا دوباره ثبتش کنیم.

----------

